# The Duke



## Blake Bowden (Nov 27, 2009)

Brother John Wayne - 33Â° (5/26/1907 - 6/11/1979) 
Marion McDaniel Lodge No. 56, Tucson, AZ 





This is a photo showing John Wayne receiving his Masonic
Bible At Marion McDaniel Lodge 56 in Tucson, AZ, July 1970


God Bless him.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow.  Such great pictures.  The thing that stuck me is their simplicity.  No over-production, just hardly staged snapshots.  I especially like the Bible presentation one because it has these mere mortal men meeting upon the level and by the square with a venerable living idol of their time.  Powerful testament to the equality of our most noble fraternity!


----------



## Payne (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow... Just Wow...


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 27, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> Wow.  Such great pictures.  The thing that stuck me is their simplicity.  No over-production, just hardly staged snapshots.  I especially like the Bible presentation one because it has these mere mortal men meeting upon the level and by the square with a venerable living idol of their time.  Powerful testament to the equality of our most noble fraternity!



 Just as it should be my brother ! We as Master Masons should always remember that.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 27, 2009)

Knowing that a man with Brother John Waynes prestige opted to be a Free Mason says something about our fraternity. Let me reiterate a previous post....WOW!!!!!


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 28, 2009)

So, this is one way to make money off The Duke.

JOHN WAYNE WEARING MASONIC APRON PHOTO #1

The guy selling it claims to be a PM of "The Duke's Lodge," and well he may as far as I know.

As far as lodge fundraisers, this... I don't know.  Look at the link and discuss.


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 28, 2009)

John Wayne is one of my heroes and the fact that he was a Mason makes him even more endearing. Since I do not know all the details of this particular story I will not question the motives of this lodges decision to sell this picture.  If The Duke was a member of my lodge, I can promise you that $24.95 would not be the starting bid for this picture. Having said that, these pictures remind me of why I love this fraternity. No matter who you are, we all meet on the level.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 28, 2009)

The photo for sale is a digital copy and not the original, as I understand it.  Therefore I think 25 + 7 for shipping is a fair price.  I may be wrong, but that's the way i read it.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not saying it isn't a fair price for a copy of the picture... It just doesn't seem right to me banking off of a dead man's name.

But, to each his own.  Bill, do we got any pictures of famous brothers in our files... I think I've got an idea.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Nov 28, 2009)

Brother Barbee, didn't ya'll have a Brother over that way named Houston?? Just thinking out loud here, and trying to help with your "fundraiser"...


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not really a member of Forrest Lodge #19... they have their own schemes.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Nov 29, 2009)

man i must have done someting bad.  i have had this picture in mystudy for about 5 years and didnt pay a dime.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 29, 2009)

the duke. has always been one of my greatest heroes. when he was on TV, i was in front of it. i loved his movies and watched them over and over, and they never got old and they still don't. he always did the the rite thing because it was the rite thing to do. and any body can respect that. and when i became a mason, i learned that we should do the rite thing, because it is the rite thing to do. how cool is that. and when he passed away, masonry and this nation lost one of its greatest treasures.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 29, 2009)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> man i must have done someting bad.  i have had this picture in mystudy for about 5 years and didnt pay a dime.









Ru Ro.


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Our nation today is in dire need of another Duke.


----------



## JTM (Nov 30, 2009)

yea, someone sold us a print of george washington in an apron. 

i don't see it much different than that, he's just more recent.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 30, 2009)

Nate C. said:


> Our nation today is in dire need of another Duke.



Indeed.

"Russia, Germany, Romania - they can have all the Democracy they want. They can have a big democracy cake-walk right through the middle of Tiananmen square and it won't make a lick of difference because we've got the bombs, okay?! John Wayne's not dead - he's frozen. And as soon as we find the cure for cancer we're gonna thaw out the duke and he's gonna be pretty p*ssed off. You know why? Have you ever taken a cold shower? Well multiple that by 15-million times, that's how p*ssed off the Duke's gonna be. I'm gonna get the Duke and John Cassavetes...
(Hey)
and Lee Marvin
(Hey)
and Sam Pekinpah
(Hey)
And a case of Whiskey and drive down to Texas..."


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 30, 2009)

C. Banks Barbee said:


> Indeed.
> 
> "Russia, Germany, Romania - they can have all the Democracy they want. They can have a big democracy cake-walk right through the middle of Tiananmen square and it won't make a lick of difference because we've got the bombs, okay?! John Wayne's not dead - he's frozen. And as soon as we find the cure for cancer we're gonna thaw out the duke and he's gonna be pretty p*ssed off. You know why? Have you ever taken a cold shower? Well multiple that by 15-million times, that's how p*ssed off the Duke's gonna be. I'm gonna get the Duke and John Cassavetes...
> (Hey)
> ...



...And don't forget Bad Eye! (Jack Elam, I think)


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Dec 1, 2009)

And Sam Elliot...well, he's not dead, but he should be there.

We'll be waiting on you guys to get here.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Dec 4, 2009)

what has happened to actors joining our fraternity?  40 years ago the actors guild was full of masons


----------



## ddreader (Dec 5, 2009)

lets see, self respect, respect for all walks of life, freedom of speech( entitled to not believe what you do) an you can respect that. take responsibility for your own actions with out trying to blame your failures on others. live by morals and values ect. ect. ect. ok now ask yourself that question.


----------

